# Best predator videos to learn from?



## nu2yotes (Feb 25, 2010)

Gentleman, as my name implies I am new to coyote and all predator hunting. Does anyone have any video selections for learning more about hunting coyotes and bobs? I've seen a couple from Byron South and a Verminator video. My favorite so far was Winter Magic. How about some other good ones or a specific series number i.e Verminator 4?


----------



## gonefishn (Jan 28, 2010)

Randy Anderson has a lot of educational videos at callingcoyotes.com


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

Bobcats would be Catastrophic 
Ultimate Predator
Byron South Calling Predators


----------



## nmpat (Feb 10, 2010)

Mastering the Art from Primos with Randy Anderson


----------



## passthru79 (Mar 3, 2010)

As mentioned before, the randy anderson videos are quit good. Im still pretty new to predator hunting but from what I have learned on my own and seen on some videos Im having pretty good success.


----------



## Tka250 (Mar 3, 2010)

I also agree with the Randy Anderson videos. Don't just watch them for the entertainment value, but really listen to what he says and study the behavior of the animals as the come in. I really think some of his best ones are the first two as far as learning, and Mastering the Art.


----------



## nu2yotes (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks guys I'll have to look for some Randy Anderson videos. I find they psych me up for the hunt. Although I try to replicate the areas in the videos and still haven't had any luck here in MN.


----------

